# For those who bought the New Oasis without a cover



## Tunji99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi I am new here.

I couldn't justify the cost of the cover that amazon is charging so I bought the New Oasis without it. I was wondering for those of you who bought the New Kindle Oasis without a cover what you plan on doing?

Will you wait an buy a cheaper cover when one becomes available?

Are you planning on going without one? If so, aren't you worried something might happen to it? Or are they pretty durable? Did you buy the additional insurance instead?


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm going to wait on getting a case. I'm to cheap to spend that much on a case.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are already some third party options on offer -- there's a thread about them in the Accessories forum.

I also didn't get a case because I regarded the price as too high. I figure It'll be my mostly-at-home device anyway, so can do without a cover, until I see something I like for a better price. If I do take it somewhere, there are all sorts of slip cases/sleeves that would do in a pinch -- not fitted to the device, but big enough to hold and protect the screen in a purse or whatever.


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

The only Kindle I have with a cover is my Oasis and that’s because it came with one. I prefer sleeves and hate the added weight of covers. Already have my sleeve for my new Oasis and am just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

They have very cheap and nice neoprene 7" sleeves on ebay that would fit perfectly as the fabric would accommodate it perfectly. I have a few 7" devices and they all fit perfectly. The sleeves are as cheap as 2 or 3 dollars delivered. The Kindle Fire 7" spec is pretty close as well so you can go to etsy.com and find a whole bunch of beautiful 7" sleeves that would surely fit it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I will get one of the official covers. But I couldn't decide on fabric or leather, as I can't tell from the pictures if the leather will be suede like. I prefer smooth. So I have to wait on it when others get it and tell me.  

I want the cover to be as fitting and small as possible and I usually get that best with official covers. I don't like any extra flaps, corners and things like that I often see on 3rd party covers. The snap in is also a must and I want the stand also.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll get a sleeve once there are more out there that fit this one.  It's going to be really tough to quit using the Oberon sleeves I've had for my last couple of Kindles, but I'll try to find something comparable.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a sleeve I can use until I decide what to do. I'll wait a little while to see what third party offerings may come available. I'd want a cover made like the Amazon cover... one that snaps into place and doesn't cover the sides or entire back. 

If nothing I like comes along, I'll probably go with the Amazon water-safe fabric cover in Indigo.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't ordered a cover...yet. At first I didn't want to spend that much for a cover. I looked to see what third party covers were made for the original Oasis and it seems they are snap in instead of magnetized and it covers the entire backing. I want to skin my device and I want the skin to show from the back so it looks like I'm getting the leather cover in merlot.


----------



## FligMupple (Oct 23, 2017)

I only used the cover on my Oasis 1 for charging when I was travelling. Otherwise, I was on the go with just the Kindle by itself. It's been in all sorts of pockets and bags and what not. I read all over the place, around the home and trains and planes. All without the charging cover. It's still in excellent condition.

So for me at least I don't think a cover is necessary, and I didn't order one with the Oasis 2.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I always get protective cases. For my Paperwhites, the best case available was from Amazon Kindle and, yes, it was expensive. I never found a good case for my Voyage.

The only Kindle I've actually broken was at home. My Kindle isn't any safer from me at home than it is downtown.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a sleeve that I will use until I decide about a cover.  I will probably go with a less expensive third-party option since I don't care for Amazon's origami folding cases.  Depending on the amount of fingerprints around the bezel, I will probably skin it before getting a cover.  I can't stand fingerprints and the last one was pretty shiny on the edges.
I've had a Kindle for almost 9 years and never broken one so I'm not too worried about that.  All of my devices are still in working order.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I love the neoprene zip-up sleeves, very versatile, very inexpensive. Mine have a front pocket too.

For me, since I also have a Fire tablet that's nice to read on, the light weight of my Kindles is something I value very highly and a cover adds weight.


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

Here is my KOA2 with a sleeve since I don't use a case.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Anastayja said:


> Here is my KOA2 with a sleeve since I don't use a case.





Anastayja said:


> Here is my KOA2 with a sleeve since I don't use a case.


Wow that's really pretty! I cancelled my cover and already orderd a sleeve but if I had seen this one I would have ordered it instead. Bah!


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

Lizzarddance said:


> Wow that's really pretty! I cancelled my cover and already orderd a sleeve but if I had seen this one I would have ordered it instead. Bah!


Thanks. 

There is a wonderful Etsy shop called OhKoey that has awesome sleeves. I had this one custom made. If you end up looking for another sleeve in the future you should definitely check them out.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Anastayja said:


> Thanks.
> 
> There is a wonderful Etsy shop called OhKoey that has awesome sleeves. I had this one custom made. If you end up looking for another sleeve in the future you should definitely check them out.


Oh thank you so much Anastayja! I'm going to check it out. I might just get one anyway.


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

Lizzarddance said:


> Oh thank you so much Anastayja! I'm going to check it out. I might just get one anyway.


Let me know if you do. Would love to see it.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't see any sleeves available on Amazon unfortunately.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rlkubi said:


> I don't see any sleeves available on Amazon unfortunately.


Likely they'll show up before too long. The vendors couldn't really make them before they had units in hand to design around. I expect by the end of November there will be plenty. Now, you'd just have to pick a generic one based on dimensions.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

My hands were not made for fine work with things that are lightweight and thin. I have to have a good cover. I ordered an Oasis and a cloth cover from Amazon in Mexico. The Oasis arrived and I was told the cover might come at the end of the year. I've dropped the Oasis twice, sitting in the bed both times, but I rarely read in bed.

So, the order for the cover has been cancelled and I'll be returning the Oasis this afternoon.  There was one feature of the Oasis that might lead me to order one some time in the future and that's the ability to increase the size of the system font. On the other hand, the inability to sip it into my pocket is a negative.

So, for now, I'm reading, quite happily, on my Paperwhite. FWIW, the last great case/cover was, in my opinion, the Amazon Paperwhite cover. It protects the device and gives me something to hold onto. I sincerely appreciate Amazon Kindle including Paperwhite 3 in the recent firmware updates.


----------



## Deskisamess (Oct 3, 2017)

....


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Deskisamess said:


> I will most likely buy a Fintie or Moko cover once they release them.


My Oasis isn't coming until Thanksgiving, and one of the reasons I'm not rushing to get one sooner through Best Buy is cover. I ordered the Amazon cover in Merlot but didn't realize it's suede. So the minute I get it it's going back whether the magnets are strong or not. My hope is Fintie will have a cover available by the time I get the Oasis. I had a Fintie cover for my Voyage, and while it was book style and I preferred a standup cover, it was very light and a great cover. That no longer matters for me as I can't hold a Kindle any more without causing major hand pain and have to prop it up to read. I worked out a system for my Oasis 1 and have stands that will work for the new Oasis too.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree with poster above.  I bought it without the cover also.  
I traded in my Oasis 1 , so I am suffering ha ha right now with just a Fire.
The whole charging cover thing for me did not work so I am hoping on this iteration to have a just a sleeve again.  
We all see how it feels.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Anastayja said:


> Let me know if you do. Would love to see it.


After much back and forth I finally decided on this, https://www.etsy.com/listing/161800851/kindle-cover-padded-kindle-case-nook?ref=shop_home_active_9

I also just received this one https://www.etsy.com/listing/96640084/kindle-case-for-kindle-paperwhite-kindle?ref=shop_home_active_12

Now I just wish I had a Kindle to go with it. I have to wait till the end of the month.


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

Lizzarddance said:


> After much back and forth I finally decided on this, https://www.etsy.com/listing/161800851/kindle-cover-padded-kindle-case-nook?ref=shop_home_active_9
> 
> I also just received this one https://www.etsy.com/listing/96640084/kindle-case-for-kindle-paperwhite-kindle?ref=shop_home_active_12
> 
> Now I just wish I had a Kindle to go with it. I have to wait till the end of the month.


Very nice Lizzarddance. Love them both!


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

The new Amazon covers are getting Slaughtered in reviews. Can't believe they released such a product.

https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Premium-Leather-Standing-Midnight/dp/B06X912R8D/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1509884429&sr=8-1&keywords=kindle+oasis+cover&dpID=51%252B7K9MBLtL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Water-Safe-Fabric-Standing-Indigo/dp/B06X3VFWCD/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1509884429&sr=8-2&keywords=kindle+oasis+cover


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

avivs said:


> The new Amazon covers are getting Slaughtered in reviews. Can't believe they released such a product.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Premium-Leather-Standing-Midnight/dp/B06X912R8D/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1509884429&sr=8-1&keywords=kindle+oasis+cover&dpID=51%252B7K9MBLtL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Water-Safe-Fabric-Standing-Indigo/dp/B06X3VFWCD/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1509884429&sr=8-2&keywords=kindle+oasis+cover


Paperwhite cover was excellent.
The Origami cover was pitiful.
They need to dump cute and consider what a cover is for.


----------



## MsSteph (Jan 9, 2010)

avivs said:


> The new Amazon covers are getting Slaughtered in reviews. Can't believe they released such a product.


And one review said "...and nearly worst of all is that you literally cannot hold onto the slick and slippery oasis 2 without some sort of gripping aid. i understand the cell model has a rubber area, but my wifi one is all slick all the time."

I do agree that some sort of gripping aid is needed here, I do not care for the slippery surface of my new Oasis one bit.

But is this true? Was the cell model different than the wifi model?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't see why the model with cell service would have a different back than the one without. That just makes no sense to me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The 3G model does have a strip inset along the side where the buttons are. It has something to do with the signal or some thing. I only read about it so I don't know the technical stuff, but some of the reviews do mention it and they talked about that on mobilereads. I don't find it too slippery, but I think I am going to get a Quest decalgirl for mine, which will go well with the tan leather cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> The 3G model does have a strip inset along the side where the buttons are. It has something to do with the signal or some thing. I only read about it so I don't know the technical stuff, but some of the reviews do mention it and they talked about that on mobilereads. I don't find it too slippery, but I think I am going to get a Quest decalgirl for mine, which will go well with the tan leather cover.


Huh. I can't imagine why that would be necessary . . . . are there pictures anywhere, or an explanation?

eta: found some. https://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=291761

The first post has some pictures; later in the thread is an explanation. I guess it makes sense. The sticky grippy things I bought work well for me and way cheaper than paying for 3G that I don't really want.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

There were some pictures, but I can't recall now where I saw them. It was like a black strip inset along the side with the buttons.

Ah, here is one from slashgear, scroll down to the pic

https://www.slashgear.com/amazon-kindle-oasis-review-2017-31506088/










_I made the picture a little smaller.  --Ann _


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder if putting a skin on it will affect it? I guess I'll find out when they become available.


----------



## BeeTee-Ess (Oct 28, 2012)

Roll on, Decalgirl!


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

I was worried when I heard about the aluminum back. It sounds premium, but I'm not looking for a good look, I want to hold the device for hours and not feel like it's falling from my grip. 
The fact that people need to look for ways to "fix" the device just shows me that Amazon didn't get it right this time. Comfort before style, always.


----------



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

avivs said:


> I was worried when I heard about the aluminum back. It sounds premium, but I'm not looking for a good look, I want to hold the device for hours and not feel like it's falling from my grip.
> The fact that people need to look for ways to "fix" the device just shows me that Amazon didn't get it right this time. Comfort before style, always.


I disagree about Amazon not getting it right. I love the new Oasis and don't feel it's too slippery to hold at all. I find it very balanced and comfortable. Some people are just more particular than others.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I emailed Decal Girl about there being a difference between the Wifi and 4G model and here is what they said:

Hello,

I am so sorry since we do not have the skins ready yet for the new Kindle Oasis I am not sure what the coverage would be however if there is a rubber martial on the device the skin most likely will not stick to the rubber so it would not be covered by the skin.

Hello,

I am so sorry since we do not have the skins ready yet for the new Kindle Oasis I am not sure what the coverage would be however if there is a rubber martial on the device the skin most likely will not stick to the rubber so it would not be covered by the skin.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

It should be noted that the rubber on the edge of the cellular model is hard rubber.  To me it feels like the aluminum back and provides no extra grip.  I believe it is hard and smooth enough to take a decal.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

spiritedcharm said:


> I disagree about Amazon not getting it right. I love the new Oasis and don't feel it's too slippery to hold at all. I find it very balanced and comfortable. Some people are just more particular than others.


It is not necessarily a matter of being particular, hands come in all sorts of different dimensions and proportions, and one size does not fit all with any device. In some cases, comfort will develop with practice, in others mitigation may be useful.

I held one for a few minutes on a visit to Amazon Books, and it was not love at first grip - I am sure I could figure out how to get there if I ever get one. Maybe a little well-placed duct tape?


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

MsSteph said:


> I completely agree with this. $250 + tax is too much to pay for a Kindle that, for me, is uncomfortable to hold. Not sure I will keep mine, I might rather wait to see if Amazon can improve with next year's model.


I think they should have made the back Rubberized for a better grip, i guess they had to justify the price somehow , even the ipad is too slippery with its aluminum back it needs a case


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I would have preferred a nicer color but ordered this one

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0771GQ3X3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I don't know how good it will be, but it should cover the entire back, and cost with shipping about 1/4 the cost of the "official" cover


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Just noticed that the cover has been reduced to $39.99.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lizzarddance said:


> Just noticed that the cover has been reduced to $39.99.


If you're talking about the Amazon covers, I'm still seeing them at $45 and $60, though there are some used ones for sale.

Hang on -- I use the 'honey' plug in on Firefox and it does look like they very briefly yesterday went down to $30 and $40 respectively in the US.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I see all the covers out of stock. One the leather, all 2 colors say 1-2 months and the fabric says temporary out of stock. 

I use the camelizer and I do not see any price reduction in the price history, other than 3rd party.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

There will be third party covers within a few weeks. I generally go with Finte. They seem to have better quality control than the usual generic Chinese clones.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Unless I have my Oasis in a stand I read out of the case.  So a case has to be easy to remove.  The ones that have you snap the Kindle into a case are not for me.  I am surprised at the number of people who read in the case.  To me the Oasis series was designed to hold one handed out of the case. 

I did get my Decal Gal skin, matte carbon, on it yesterday.  It does feel less cold and a slight amount of better grip.


----------



## Deskisamess (Oct 3, 2017)

> I did get my Decal Gal skin, matte carbon, on it yesterday. It does feel less cold and a slight amount of better grip.


So they have the 2017 Oasis skins now? When I looked the other day, there were two Oasis models listed for skins, but no way to tell if the one with no year designation was for the new one.


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

Deskisamess said:


> So they have the 2017 Oasis skins now? When I looked the other day, there were two Oasis models listed for skins, but no way to tell if the one with no year designation was for the new one.


I ordered yesterday and they now have Kindle Oasis 2017 listed.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I just saw on another forum where the price of the Kindle Oasis 2017 covers had the price reduced by $15 and $20 for cloth and leather respectively.  I cancelled my existing order and reordered at the new price, just to be sure to lock it in.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jkingrph said:


> I just saw on another forum where the price of the Kindle Oasis 2017 covers had the price reduced by $15 and $20 for cloth and leather respectively. I cancelled my existing order and reordered at the new price, just to be sure to lock it in.


Yes . . . there's a thread here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,257913.0.html in our accessories board.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I did not look in accessories section, just commenting here about the covers.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My Oasis2 is on order, but not expected to arrive for a couple of weeks. I also ordered a MOKO case. I have a MOKO case for my Fire and it has lasted. The MOKO case has already arrived, but of course, I can't test it until the Oasis2 arrives. Any comments on the MOKO case?


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

As Ann said, go to the Accessories forum. There are several threads about covers.


----------

